# Items in My First Aid Kit



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

I probably have way too many things in it, but thought I should share what they are.

Scales, yes, more than one, lol.
1) Gram scale for weighing powders.
2) Kitchen scale for weighing birds under 5 kg (11 pounds)
3) Bathroom scale for weighing birds over 5 kg (11 pounds)

Blow dryer (could be used to dry off birds that have fallen into water)
Heating pad
Heat lamp

Syringes in many sizes. (Luer slip tips and catheter tip)
Needles - 18's and 22's, but need to get some smaller ones for the smaller birds.

Tube feeding supplies.

Check back, will add more later!


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

In my kit:
Suture kit
Painters tape
Scissors
Fingernail clippers
Wire cutters
Tiny flat head screw driver
Locking forceps
Vet wrap
Betadine
Hydrogen peroxide
Vodka
Tooth picks
Paper towels


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

Duct tape and alcki-rub...


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

Tape... Funny how so many different types are useful!

My kit alo includes:
Duct tape
Masking tape 
Vet Wrap
Elasticon (used lots with horses, less with chickens, but good to have)
Many of the various tapes found in most first aid isles.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

My vets, cat/dog, horse and avian, tease me about the medications I have, lol.

Amoxicillin casuples
Augmentin tablets
Metronidazole tablets and suspension
Baytil injectable and tablets
Marbofloxacin injectable 
Corid liquid and powder
Safeguard suspension
Panacur Paste
Pyrantel Pamoate suspension and paste
Pyrantel Pamoate/Praziquantel suspension
Ivermectin (injectable and paste)
Nystatin powder
Ketoconazole tablets
Fluconazole tablets
Banamine injectable
Bute tablets
Predisolone tablets
SMZ/TMP tablets and powder

Please note that I also have cats, dog and horses, so not all of these were acquired to use in just poultry. Also note that it's a pretty serious list of drugs and probably not something everyone should have.


----------



## perchiegirl (Aug 22, 2015)

Alaskan said:


> In my kit:
> Suture kit
> Painters tape
> Scissors
> ...


Yep id put the Vodka first... Never can tell when you need "fortification"

deb


----------



## perchiegirl (Aug 22, 2015)

My kit is an interspecies kit as well.

Vet Wrap
Duct tape
Baby diapers
Opthamalic salve
polysporin ointment
Sugar (blood stopper)
Scissors for cutting bandaging materials
Scissors for sterile trimming VEry sharp... 
Snake bite kit
Couple of pieces of garden hose (horses usually get bit on the nose they cant breathe out their mouth)
Banamine paste
Butazolitan paste
Ivermectin paste (can be used on horses goats chickens and dogs)
Clean bucket ONe that gets sterilized
Dirty bucket one that gets washed
Ivory Soap
Simple green Soap
Betadine soap
Iodine
Alcahol
Peroxide (more for sterilization than wound cleaning)

If I could get a hold of it again I would love to have some Bell Drops.... they are a tincture of Belladonna... for Horses just Two drops on the tongue will alieve the pain of colic. DEADLY poisonous if used wrong.

Epsom salts
Ichthamol (absess drawing salve) but it has analgesic properties. Nasty nasty sticky black tar looking gets on everything .... use gloves and bandage if you can.

Wound salve (made my own last time with lard and sulfa powder) Dont have a source for sulfa powder. Used for Boo Boos and skin scrapes... It melts away

Blue Coat

Listerine Antiseptic as well as a skin brace or body wash for cooling.

Vasaline

deb "who cant think of anything more right now"


----------



## perchiegirl (Aug 22, 2015)

OMG.... Bell drops I found them the instructions dont mention colic... The ones I had 40 years ago did... So I suspect either they didnt work or there is something better. But its nice to know they are still available.

http://www.bigdweb.com/Bell-Drops-15-Ml/productinfo/BE1515/

deb


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

For hens with egg laying issues I have three types of calcium

23% Calcium gluconate injectable
Calcium with D3 (tablets)
Calcium without D (tablets)


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

perchiegirl said:


> Yep id put the Vodka first... Never can tell when you need "fortification"
> 
> deb


Vodka was my experiment. I've done it and had mixed results. Some are knocked out, and some are like sleeping, but not unconscious. But do sleep thru getting them on the block.

I've gotten away from the ax as much as I can. Sometimes it's just too overwhelming for me. It depends.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

My first aid kit really consists of things I can't wait to get or can't substitute for right away. A biggy is Corrid or Sulfadimethoxine, and some general antibiotic, now feeding tubes , sterile bandages, scalpel, antibacterial wash and ointment, peroxide, Epsom salts. Stuff like that. Of course after each ailment I end up with something else to add to the box.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

Just though of these:

Different sizes and colors of zip-ties and leg bands.
Stypic powder.


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

Zip ties are great... But how do you use them for first aid?


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

Alaskan said:


> Zip ties are great... But how do you use them for first aid?


Not exactly first aid, but If I have a bird that I don't want to put in a hospital cage I will put a zip tie on it's leg and that will allow me to keep an eye on it while it's loose. Just had to do this with a chocolate Muscovy that was having some laying issues. kept her in a cage for a few days, then put a pink zip tie on her when I cut her loose. Now all I have to do is spot the zip tie and make a note of how normal she looks. If she starts looking iffy again, I'll know for sure it's her because of the zip tie.

All my peafowl wear them from day one. This allows me to quickly scan the flock for any that are looking droopy. If any look droopy, I make a mental note on which one it is and then check on them every few hours.


----------



## pinkmartin (Aug 11, 2015)

We do the same with zip ties or poultry leg bands. Much easier to know which one has an issue


----------

